
I'm Mad as Hell About Square's Shady Automatic Emails - howard941
https://www.wired.com/story/rants-and-raves-square-emails/
======
coderintherye
Me too. I didn't even enter my email, the merchant did after they asked for my
email over the phone (without informing me they were going to enter it into
the Square terminal). Contacting Square support they refused to do anything.

My previous dealings with Square and their employees has been scummy, so it's
no surprise they continue to do stuff like this.

Fortunately, the new California privacy law will take effect in 2020 and allow
for making a data removal request to deal with practices such as this.

